# ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★



## أبو محمد للعطور (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*رياحين للعود والبخور *​ 
*نقدم لكم أقوى عروضنا* ​ 
*********




​ 
















********​ 
(( نستورد بضاعتنا بعناية من دول جنوب شرق آسيا ونبيع التفريد بسعر الجملة ))
>> اضغط هنـا للحصول على استمارة شراء <<​

للطلب / أبو محمد

0557784121
:مهم: إذا لم أتمكن من الرد على اتصالك فأرسل رسالة تفيدني بطلبك :مهم:
ونستقبل محادثات الوتساب على نفس الرقم
تابعونا على تويتر [email protected]​






*التوصيل في الرياض يد بيـد عن طريق مندوبنا ​

*التوصيل في القصيم يد بيـد عن طريق مندوبنـا 

*التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة
عبر شركات الشحن والتوصيل​​





وللمزيد





​


لمتابعة جديد العروض على العطورات يرجى التكرم بالبحث

في اليوتيوب ابحث بعنوان: رياحين للعود .. العرض الأقوى في عالم العطور 

وبعنوان : أبو محمد للعود والبخور​

​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYRzSBSLscA​ 

للمزيد وللاطلاع على جميع العروض تابعوا موقع رياحين للعود :

عروضنا على البخور ودهن العود - منتديات رياحين​
​
















للإستفسارات يمكنكم التواصل على ايميل​

[email protected]​ 


























يوجد توصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة عبر:​ 
فيدكس

الزاجل
البريد السعودي​








​​​


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1oC6iW_nYk


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

نوفر دهن العود الكمبودي
ربع التولة لدينا 150 
سعر السوق 250​


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

احصل على 12 تولة كبيرة 

عطر مركزة
ب150 ريال فقط
سعر التفريد أكثر من 400 ريال


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

يوجد بخور m1
كسر كبيرة ورائحة مميزة

سعر الأوقية 100 ريال فقط


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

نوفر لكم الطباعة على عبوات العطور حسب رغبتكم

الخدمة مجانية لجمعيات التحفيظ وللمؤسسات والمدارس​


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

الآن :
احصل على 100 ربع تولة دهن عود بـ299ريال فقـــــــط


----------



## أبو محمد للعطور (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: ★ نستورد ونبيع بسعر الجملة★عطورات★بخور★دهن عود★عروضنا الجديدة★*

الكيلو بـ 500 ريال فقـــط


----------

